# Saying something stupid in class



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

I just said something stupid in one my classes, and of course it's class that my crush is in. Right after I said it I could barely anything over me internally screaming, "Stupid! Stupid! Stupid! You Idiot!" I'm still dwelling on it and the whole thing that just makes me want to huddle in a corner and cry. Does anyone else ever feel like this?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

What did you say? It probably wasn't even stupid.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I understand that. It's no big deal, I think we've all been there. Nobody will remember it by tomorrow. Don't beat yourself up too much


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> What did you say? It probably wasn't even stupid.


Today specifically, we were talking about perception in my AP psych, and I misinterpreted one of the optical illusions (not in the way the illusion is meant to trick you).



ineverwipe said:


> I understand that. It's no big deal, I think we've all been there. Nobody will remember it by tomorrow. Don't beat yourself up too much


I know that it's no big deal, and over the scope of my life that it will mean nothing, but I still feel scrutinized and stupid. About people forgetting it, I know they will. However, since I remember it, I become paranoid and convince myself that they still think poorly of me.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I feel this way a lot, but I always try to remember that people usually don't care or remember later on. Everyone says stupid stuff. So what? You are not alone.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

You're supposed to say something stupid in class a few times. Everyone does it. If you don't say something stupid in class at least four times you haven't gotten the full college experience.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Your classmates probably didn't care,and if they did so what? You should not either,they will forget about it.


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

I feel like that all the time


----------



## high but not mighty (Feb 17, 2014)

I get that pretty much every day. It's always the wrong answers that I shout out in confidence, too. Whenever I know what I'm talking about, I always stutter and mess it up. It's weird and frustrating.


----------



## AReflectionsEye (Feb 15, 2014)

Been there. Over-analyzed that. 

And no matter how obviously irrelevant it is to the scheme of things, it is hard to forget about it. But you must, because there is no benefit from worrying about it. Just have to tell your brain to move that memory to the trash and then delete it!


----------

